# "New" machine day HLV-H



## Dennis P (Jul 13, 2019)

New addition to the shop...
Gonna need a lot of elbow grease and head scratching but itll be worth it in the end. Found it as a 220v 3ph which will make it easy, i wont have to mess around with transformers. Now i just need to build a RPC. Needed to happen sooner or later anyway and this is a good excuse.
Thought id share with ya's


----------



## PeterT (Jul 14, 2019)

Nice score. What is an RPC?


----------



## ducdon (Jul 15, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Nice score. What is an RPC?


Rotary Phase Converter possibly.


----------



## Dennis P (Jul 18, 2019)

PeterT got it right, need to build a Rotary phase converter sometime soon. 
Cleaning up better that I thought it would, but looks like ill have to order some new belts and some badging for some of the controls.
Once its up and running ill see about posting a smaller video if it will let me.


----------

